# Are you winning?



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Are you Charlie Sheen fans winning? I think he will WIN his $100 million lawsuit againt the network. Although I'm not a fan, I think the network went about firing him the wrong way. I do think he just might be able to have a couple more godesses after this. ound:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

OMG!!!! You have way way too much time on your hands!!! ound:ound:ound:


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

lol Laurie, hey it's winter here, wet snow and rain. Makes me laugh . This guy is everywhere. Every show, he's there.


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

What an AMAZING Wack job! It's one of those "I don't want to look, but I can't look away" deals! I'm just not sure if he's really lost it...or is it all a big act..."they" think there's no such thing as bad publicity...not so sure bout that....


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

dodrop82 said:


> What an AMAZING Wack job! It's one of those "I don't want to look, but I can't look away" deals! I'm just not sure if he's really lost it...or is it all a big act..."they" think there's no such thing as bad publicity...not so sure bout that....


as I type, he has been on tv constantly. People suck this up like nectar from heaven. I think he is a Wack job too. Simple amazing how society loves to build someone up and then drag them down. The network should never have said he was "sick" though. That might come back to haunt them. Funny how that's the way they wanted to portray him on his show Two and a Half Men. ound:


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

I think he's a scum bag.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

I completely agree with Evelyn.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

whimsy said:


> I think he's a scum bag.


I'll mark you down as undecided ,Evelyn. ound: Oh yeah, there's a guy in Canada making tshirts and is selling them like hotcakes. Geeze now Headline news is showing Mel Gibson rant. LMAO Maybe they could find a island for these two. LOL


----------



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

It is a very sad situation. He is obviously very mentally ill. My psychologist friend says he is bi-polar and in an extended manic episode. 

It is unfortunate that so many people depend on him for their livelihood.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Yeah Deb, "extended" for sure. This isn't anywhere near over yet.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

dbeech said:


> It is a very sad situation. He is obviously very mentally ill. My psychologist friend says he is bi-polar and in an extended manic episode.
> 
> It is unfortunate that so many people depend on him for their livelihood.


That's my take on it too. The media frenzy has actually made me very uncomfortable. He seems so obviously ill to me.


----------



## Ninja (Nov 1, 2010)

He's Bi-winning...LOL 

I can't stand Charlie Sheen. He gets away with everything and his crazy rants are making him even more famous. He really does need help though. And people everywhere are loving his acts but he's obviously not sane.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Yeah he does seem like he has a problem or two. But the producer portrayed his character the same way. And when they said he was sick ,and postponed the show, he was drug free according to his voluntary drug test. Where this might come back to haunt them ,is , who are they to say he's sick. ? I think he may very well win this lawsuit. Then he can buy his own secluded island with the paparazzi hovering in helicopters.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I'm a big fan of the show and feel awful about what is happening to Charlie Sheen and everyone is just watching. The media plays the worst part in all of this. If they just ignored him, he'd probably just go away. But they are giving him a platform to air his craziness and people are just waiting for him to crash and burn.

I feel sorry for all the people who are out of work because of this and just wish someone could step in to help him.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Right on Michele. It is sad what society finds interesting. I guess I',m guitly of it too. Athough I don't go looking for his stories... they're just in your face all the time. Maybe it's a form of comic relief.?


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

I think some people are just so dissatisfied with their own lives that they are thrilled when someone is a bigger mess or has more problems than they do.

I have also been wondering if he hasn't been in an extremely manic phase of a bipolar episode. I saw a little bit of one interview where his eyes were darting and his speech was sort of clipped and he wasn't making much sense. I could not continue watching - made me very uncomfortable. I saw recently where he sort of apologized to Jon Cryer (sp) over what he said about him. It has to be very scary for his family and also so disheartening to witness the feeding frenzy of the media. All these people out to make a profit over someone's misfortune - and especially if it is because he is unwell. Human race hasn't progressed much further than the days where people would gather to watch someone get stoned. 

I also thought I heard where the cast and crew were going to get paid for the episodes that didn't get done?


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

yeah Linda, you're probably right there. Maybe we're just as nuts?


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Just because he passed a drug test does not mean he is not on "Meds" given by doctors to treat him. The tests are for certain things like street drugs. Many famous as well as everyday people get away with this. But if someone is Bi Polar it can make them cycle and this can be deadly when they crash. I can't stand watching either.He is a train wreck.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

davetgabby said:


> yeah Linda, you're probably right there.* Maybe we're just as nuts?*


Ha - wouldn't be surprised! :biggrin1: Do me a favor though? Just let me go about in oblivion - please. What I don't know won't hurt me any! ound:


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

motherslittlehelper said:


> I think some people are just so dissatisfied with their own lives that they are thrilled when someone is a bigger mess or has more problems than they do.
> 
> I have also been wondering if he hasn't been in an extremely manic phase of a bipolar episode. I saw a little bit of one interview where his eyes were darting and his speech was sort of clipped and he wasn't making much sense. I could not continue watching - made me very uncomfortable. I saw recently where he sort of apologized to Jon Cryer (sp) over what he said about him. It has to be very scary for his family and also so disheartening to witness the feeding frenzy of the media. All these people out to make a profit over someone's misfortune - and especially if it is because he is unwell. Human race hasn't progressed much further than the days where people would gather to watch someone get stoned.
> 
> I also thought I heard where the cast and crew were going to get paid for the episodes that didn't get done?


I agree, Linda! You couldn't pay me to watch his show! I haven't even seen him on "news" shows or if his face appears we switch the channel.


----------



## Ninja (Nov 1, 2010)

I haven't been able either to watch his show or interviews but I do watch other late night comedy shows and there all getting a serious kick out of him. People are making t-shirts out of his sayings it's disgusting. The people I feel most sorry for are his children.


----------



## SOPHIES-MOM (Oct 4, 2010)

People either loved his show or hated it. I loved it, but it was Charlie playing Charlie. Don't get me wrong. I can't stand him. But he is extremely interesting and very unique. I'm also not so sure he's crazy. He acts crazy but so did Einstein and many other geniouses. It will be interesting to see how it plays out.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

irnfit said:


> I'm a big fan of the show and feel awful about what is happening to Charlie Sheen and everyone is just watching. The media plays the worst part in all of this. If they just ignored him, he'd probably just go away. But they are giving him a platform to air his craziness and people are just waiting for him to crash and burn.
> 
> I feel sorry for all the people who are out of work because of this and just wish someone could step in to help him.


I agree, and I've totally stopped watching since the first day or two. (after he did that radio piece) I did hear his Dad interviewed, and really liked what he said. I can't quote it verbatim, but the general message was, "He's sick, he's my kid and all I can do is be there for him right now."

ETA: I know about his show, but honestly have never watched it. I don't watch much TV, and when I do, it's not sit coms.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I watch Two and Half Men because it is silly, mindless fun and often that is exactly what I want after a day at work. (Don't worry, I watch highbrow stuff too. ..) It's sad to see what is happening to Charlie. I certainly hope he gets it together. 
Jon Cryer seems to be a class act. He did a funny piece on Conan after Charlie called him a troll....and a cute bit on Ellen as her new receptionist. He's taking the high road and not responding to anything specific publicly but using humor to diffuse the situation a bit.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Haven't seen much of Charlie today. Think he got upstaged by the earthquake and tsunami.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

irnfit said:


> Haven't seen much of Charlie today. Think he got upstaged by the earthquake and tsunami.


his buddy Mel got a little more attention with his sweetheart plea deal. I wish I could plead no contest at times of trouble. ound:


----------



## sashamom (Jan 12, 2009)

davetgabby said:


> as I type, he has been on tv constantly. People suck this up like nectar from heaven. I think he is a Wack job too. Simple amazing how society loves to build someone up and then drag them down. The network should never have said he was "sick" though. That might come back to haunt them. Funny how that's the way they wanted to portray him on his show Two and a Half Men. ound:


I really love John Cryer's response "yes I am a troll. Check the web for the Conan show. Really a good response to CS's crazy behavior. Linda


----------

